# Just Divorced



## beyondrepair (Aug 17, 2013)

So... just signed divorced papers today.

Married 11 years, 2 boys aged 8 and 10. Separated since June/13.

Been lurking around for a while, but never came round to starting a thread before.

Retrospectively I might had a chance of dealing with my XW's EA properly if I had found this site before.

Anyway, just needed a place to vent / update while I'm moving forward.

Realized that I have to let go of all the what if's and eventually forgive her, so I can also forgive myself for my part in the demise of the M.

Read so many similar stories, about WAW's and dealing with the loss and grief, which actually helped me a lot, and the advice given by TAM'ers like MR C, Synthetic and so many others.

Thank you for helping me on my journey.

Feeling quite good today actually, and rather looking forward to my new life.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome. Sounds like you are heading in the right direction.  I don't think you are 'beyond repair', tho.


----------

